# Lyft testing destination in ride request screen



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I got my Lyft "Community Digest," a promotional spam piece I rarely read, and I noticed the last item was that Lyft is apparently testing revealing the *rider's destination* in the ride request screen -- so we will know where the rider _says_ they are going when we get the request.

I know drivers think this is great, but I personally think it's a bad idea.

Drivers obviously will cherry-pick rides. It will take the riders about 24 hours to figure that out, and they will start putting false destinations in their request and then change to a minimum fare ride once they are picked up. Drivers will 1* pax for lying; riders will 1* drivers for getting mad, and it will be a mess.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I got my Lyft "Community Digest," a promotional spam piece I rarely read, and I noticed the last item was that Lyft is apparently testing revealing the *rider's destination* in the ride request screen -- so we will know where the rider _says_ they are going when we get the request.
> 
> I know drivers think this is great, but I personally think it's a bad idea.
> 
> Drivers obviously will cherry-pick rides. It will take the riders about 24 hours to figure that out, and they will start putting false destinations in their request and then change to a minimum fare ride once they are picked up. Drivers will 1* pax for lying; riders will 1* drivers for getting mad, and it will be a mess.


Riders will not do that because lyft will authorize the original quote. That means that oif rider enter a fare thats worth 100$ instead of 10$, lyft will authorize 100$. If you dont know the difference between authorization and capture then you will have to take my word for it that what you just said is complete nonsense filled with a dose of anxiety. Your take is also goddam stupid but thats is besides the point. People do make mistakes and your stupid rant above will likely not repeat so consider yourself educated. You are welcome.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Riders will not do that because lyft will authorize the original quote. That means that oif rider enter a fare thats worth 100$ instead of 10$, lyft will authorize 100$. If you dont know the difference between authorization and capture then you will have to take my word for it that what you just said is complete nonsense filled with a dose of anxiety. Your take is also goddam stupid but thats is besides the point. People do make mistakes and your stupid rant above will likely not repeat so consider yourself educated. You are welcome.


So you are saying -- to use a more reasonable example -- if a Lyft rider enters a destination that would be a $20 ride, then changes the destination to a $5 ride, that* Lyft would still charge them $20...and pay the driver accordingly?

ETA: *I may have worded some of the original post poorly. When I said "It will take riders about 24 hours to figure that out..." I was NOT talking about an individual rider on a specific ride. I was talking about the _general rider community_ figuring out how to get around the system, communicating the workaround via social media, and tricking drivers into taking them for short rides.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Lyft is going to have to do something to minimize cherry-picking by the drivers, and false (read: changed) destinations by the passengers - otherwise both groups will figure out a way to game the system.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

It's a good thing at least the rider would learn that we don't make any money on those short rides(maybe they'll ask the eventual driver what's up). Next time they might think to tip or at least have their toes to the curb. I try to educate (without being annoying) riders on as much of the truth as I can. Most are quite surprised by pay, wait time, etc. I had a girl last week that was sure uber buys our gas.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Entitled_ Bro said:


> You have to maintain a 90% acceptance rating. Unless you don't drive you will never qualify.


What are you talking about? My Lyft acceptance rate is under 10%, Uber is at about 60%. Neither has threatened deactivation, and i've been driving for a long time.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

No, but what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## mjyousse (Dec 7, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> No, but what does that have to do with anything?


That's exactly the point of this topic, acceptance rate to see destination. No one is talking about deactivation...


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

mjyousse said:


> That's exactly the point of this topic, acceptance rate to see destination. No one is talking about deactivation...


You ate the first and only person in this thread to link seeing the destination and maintaining an acceptance rate.

If I've missed it somewhere elsr, please show me where


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

JimKE said:


> So you are saying -- to use a more reasonable example -- if a Lyft rider enters a destination that would be a $20 ride, then changes the destination to a $5 ride, that* Lyft would still charge them $20...and pay the driver accordingly?
> 
> ETA: *I may have worded some of the original post poorly. When I said "It will take riders about 24 hours to figure that out..." I was NOT talking about an individual rider on a specific ride. I was talking about the _general rider community_ figuring out how to get around the system, communicating the workaround via social media, and tricking drivers into taking them for short rides.


Lyft will authorize 20$ and within 5 days typically adjust to actual charge if different than original authorization. Once the charge is permanent then it is called a capture. Riders will not do this because lets face it, they are cheap


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Lyft will authorize 20$ and within 5 days typically adjust to actual charge if different than original authorization. Once the charge is permanent then it is called a capture. Riders will not do this because lets face it, they are cheap


OK, my OP was unclear and we are talking about two different things.

I'm talking about cherry-picking, which this feature will obviously encourage -- and the likely rider community response to widespread cherry-picking by drivers. You are talking about credit card processing.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Lyft is going to have to do something to minimize cherry-picking by the drivers, and false (read: changed) destinations by the passengers - otherwise both groups will figure out a way to game the system.


WHY??? Whats wrong with driver cherry picking? The results are lyft problem


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> WHY??? Whats wrong with driver cherry picking? The results are lyft problem


Nobody is saying there's anything wrong with cherry-picking -- just that it is going to create an issue with this plan.

Drivers will cherry-pick, riders will figure out how to work the system to get the rides they want. And I think the result will be a ratings pissing contest in which both riders and drivers get soaking wet.

For Lyft, it will be a problem of their own creation, and one they will eventually have to address in some fashion.

Imagine what they'll do when they get complaints from little Miss Entitled that her Lyft servants are refusing to drive her a half-block!


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I got my Lyft "Community Digest," a promotional spam piece I rarely read, and I noticed the last item was that Lyft is apparently testing revealing the *rider's destination* in the ride request screen -- so we will know where the rider _says_ they are going when we get the request.
> 
> I know drivers think this is great, but I personally think it's a bad idea.
> 
> Drivers obviously will cherry-pick rides. It will take the riders about 24 hours to figure that out, and they will start putting false destinations in their request and then change to a minimum fare ride once they are picked up. Drivers will 1* pax for lying; riders will 1* drivers for getting mad, and it will be a mess.


That's an excellent idea! I always thought as independent contractors we had the right to know before hand where the work is and where it leads. An employee not so much.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

This might be good for people who use lyft as a secondary source, I don't care about the distance just as long as the trip is heading on the direction i need it to head.

Clearly both uber and lyft struggle with destination systems given their coders just suck at logic and logistics, I think both should start doing this.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

This is going to lead to a lawsuit.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Everyone starts with 100% at the beginning of the week. So everyone will get to see the first destination. If you don't take it you will have to do 9 more rides in a row before you can see it again. So unless your first ride destination is absolutely unfeasible, you're best bet is to take the first ride you get for the week so you can continue to see the destinations. You can get yourself a few free destination previews until you inevitably get a 20 min pickup going 2 miles. You can then decide if you want to pay that price to continue seeing destinations.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> This might be good for people who use lyft as a secondary source, I don't care about the distance just as long as the trip is heading on the direction i need it to head.
> 
> Clearly both uber and lyft struggle with destination systems given their coders just suck at logic and logistics, I think both should start doing this.


You know how Uber has "destination" setting, they should have "zone" setting so you don't get too dragged out of an area.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> Everyone starts with 100% at the beginning of the week. So everyone will get to see the first destination. If you don't take it you will have to do 9 more rides in a row before you can see it again. So unless your first ride destination is absolutely unfeasible, you're best bet is to take the first ride you get for the week so you can continue to see the destinations. You can get yourself a few free destination previews until you inevitably get a 20 min pickup going 2 miles. You can then decide if you want to pay that price to continue seeing destinations.


Where is this link between seeing the destination and your acceptance rate coming from? You're the 2nd person in the thread to mention it, and I haven't seen anything else about it?


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Where is this link between seeing the destination and your acceptance rate coming from? You're the 2nd person in the thread to mention it, and I haven't seen anything else about it?


It was in the promotional material they sent. Can't find it at the moment


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> Everyone starts with 100% at the beginning of the week. So everyone will get to see the first destination. If you don't take it you will have to do 9 more rides in a row before you can see it again. So unless your first ride destination is absolutely unfeasible, you're best bet is to take the first ride you get for the week so you can continue to see the destinations. You can get yourself a few free destination previews until you inevitably get a 20 min pickup going 2 miles. You can then decide if you want to pay that price to continue seeing destinations.


If, in fact, they are doing this, you are actually "on the bubble" for your first 10 rides. If you fail to accept any one of them, you are below 90%. And if you accept 10 and decline #11, you're right back "on the bubble" again!

If they do it that way, this will be a failure because nobody will qualify. Any driver who drives 20 minutes for a 2 mile ride is a fool. If they really are using a 90% threshold, the smart driver will just ignore it and go about business as usual.

If they are going to use a percentage of acceptance, they need to either make the requirement low -- like 50% -- or they need to exclude pickup ETA's more than 10 minutes away or so. If they don't do something like that, the system is _fighting_ the purpose.

Not that that's surprising for Lyft! This is a company with a Miami "General Manager" who is actually located in San Francisco and thinks South Beach is "off the beaten track!" Talk about clueless!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

If they tie showing the destination to my acceptance rate, ill never see it. Lyft pings are so rare here - maybe once every 2-3 hours, i often forget to switch off the app when i get an uber ping. So my acceptance tate is really low.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Not that that's surprising for Lyft! This is a company with a Miami "General Manager" who is actually located in San Francisco and thinks South Beach is "off the beaten track!" Talk about clueless!


Here's the latest earning advice from Lyft for Miami this weekend:


Lyft said:


> The weatherman is forecasting rain this weekend, so we're predicting high earnings. *Bundle up*, and flip on driver mode.


You can't make this stuff up.

*Weather forecast* for Miami for Friday/Saturday/Sunday: *High 90, Low 79-80.* (That's _with_ rain. If it doesn't rain where you happen to be, it will be 93-94.)

Y'all *BUNDLE UP*, ya hear? Where the Hell is my ski parka?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Wear TWO pair of shorts.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Riders will not do that because lyft will authorize the original quote. That means that oif rider enter a fare thats worth 100$ instead of 10$, lyft will authorize 100$. If you dont know the difference between authorization and capture then you will have to take my word for it that what you just said is complete nonsense filled with a dose of anxiety. Your take is also goddam stupid but thats is besides the point. People do make mistakes and your stupid rant above will likely not repeat so consider yourself educated. You are welcome.


I don't know exactly A. what you're on about, or B. anything in particular about Lyft but in the Uber app the pax is charged for the ride and not the entered destination. It wouldn't be the first time I took a fare only to have the rider declare "Ooooops !" mid-way and change the destination to a closer location...and be charged accordingly. So yes; afaic it is wholly plausible that a rider enters a more attractive destination and then changes up mid-ride



WaveRunner1 said:


> You know how Uber has "destination" setting, they should have "zone" setting so you don't get too dragged out of an area.


An in-app graphical feature where-by you could pinch a circle on the map. Of course they'd limit a minimum AO which I would personally be fine with. It'd save a lot of time, effort, and awkwardness. There are those that like long trips ( I believe because they haven't properly worked out the math yet imo ), and there are those who like the shorter trips. I myself like somewhat mid-range, half-hour trips. I don't think there'd be an issue with riders/drivers being matched as you would have specific drivers being matched to specific trips. Of course, Uber could/would/and should retain the right to over-ride in the case that there aren't any viable matches.



yojimboguy said:


> Where is this link between seeing the destination and your acceptance rate coming from? You're the 2nd person in the thread to mention it, and I haven't seen anything else about it?


This would be excellent for me as I take 99% of all trips with what actually amounts to less than 1% fking it up


----------

